# Lost our boy, Charlie 💔



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your Charlie. 😢


----------



## Shazlar (8 mo ago)

Thank you ❤


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I’m so sorry for your loss, run free Charlie!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Charlie. If you post what pert of the country you're in, folks can probably give suggestions for your general area. There are also breeder lists here on the forum.....you'll need to use the search feature or someone may be able to link you to them.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I‘m so sorry for your loss of Charlie. Fifteen years isn’t long enough to have our beloved dogs; losing one at five is a true tragedy.

One of the reasons we seem anti “English creams” is that breeders who use this term, and the vast majority who breed for color, do not do the health testing outlined in the GRCA Code of Ethics. They often cut health corners in other ways too, which MIGHT be one of the reasons your dogs have had health challenges. So, if you love that lighter coat, but want to maximize your chances of a healthy dog, your search will be MUCH harder, as you’ve greatly narrowed your pool of potential breeders.

That said, there ARE ethical breeders whose dogs tend toward having the lighter coats. If you tell us where in the country you’re looking, we might be able to make some suggestions.

If you’re willing to look anywhere, you may find this thread helpful: Ethical "English Creme" breeders


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Very sorry you lost Charlie, It’s never easy to say goodbye but five is downright devastating- he was in his prime. Good luck on your quest for another. #CANCERSUCKS


----------



## mariartist (9 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss. 5 is so young 😞


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I am very sorry for your loss.. All losses of goldens are always devastating but it is utterly cruel for you to lose your golden at the tender age of 5. Charlie was a beautiful boy 

I hope you will find the answers you are looking for with regards to a good, ethical breeder - many here are very helpful and have loads of knowledge on this subject..

Sending you my best for you and your other two goldens ..


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

💔


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sad to loose your bay at such a young age. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Five years old is far too young. Perhaps if you posted your location, someone could recommend a breeder.


----------



## Griggsbr (Feb 10, 2021)

Shazlar said:


> We lost our beautiful boy, Charlie, on his 5th birthday November 15th due to Lymphoma. We decided to try chemotherapy but sadly he was gone in 4 weeks. We are so devastated with his loss. Thankfully we still have our 2 Golden oldies 10 and 11 1/2, who miss him so much as he played and teased them daily.
> I just cannot believe how difficult it is to find a good breeder. My 2 current pups have gran mal seizures every 3 to 6 weeks. My first one back in 2001 also had seizures.
> Can anyone recommend a great breeder…I’m afraid to say I would like a lighter colour, as I see a lot of people on here not happy when people ask about English creams!!!! I know there is no such thing! I am originally from England and a few friends over there have the light ones. I have had 5 Goldens and absolutely adore their wonderful natures. All 5 have been very calm.
> Thank you for any advise.
> View attachment 898134


I am so terribly sorry for your loss. I know it’s unbearable at any age but it’s absolutely tragic when they are so young and in the prime of their lives. As for breeders, it is difficult to find a reputable and reliable breeder. The 3 top breeders that I have heard nothing but sterling reviews of Carol Lanteigne of Adirondac Golden Retrievers in Mexico, NY.; Glacier Goldens in Colorado by a Veterinarian whose name escapes me; and Harborview Golden Retrievers in Erie, PA. She raises the pups in her home surrounded by her family and visitors. Except for Adirondac, the other 2 are fairly active in dog shows but their dogs are also very diverse much like Adirondac GR. If you don’t mind my asking, which breeder did you get your Charlie?


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Charlie! Deepest condolences. I lost my boy Sarge seven years ago at 7 years old. He had an undiagnosed tumor wrapped around his esophagus. I am still not over it, and could never bring myself to get another dog!
Buddy


----------



## Tom Krol (2 mo ago)

Sarge's dad said:


> So sorry to hear about Charlie! Deepest condolences. I lost my boy Sarge seven years ago at 7 years old. He had an undiagnosed tumor wrapped around his esophagus. I am still not over it, and could never bring myself to get another dog!
> Buddy


Hi Buddy. I read your post and it touched me. I had two dogs that passed this year, the first one in February to bone cancer. A large tumor formed on her jaw and there wasn't anything that the vet could do as it was in the bone and system. First tragedy Feb. 2. TYhen our second dog that had had a tumor removed from her chest and the vet thought he got it all, he didn't. Second tragedy Sept 9. I said no more dogs, it just about killed me to lose these two and I just couldn't stand the thought of another loss. Then for some reason I felt compelled to look at a rescue organizations web site and discovered a beautiful little golden that had been taked from one of those ........ backyard breeders. She was withdrawn and scared of everything. She has never had the chance to be a pet or share love. I'm a sucker for the underdog, no pun intended. In the couple months we've had her the difference is astounding. She still has little problems but we will work through them together. I tell you this with the encouragement to open your heart to another dog. Don't get one expecting it to be like your Sarge, that won't happen. Don't compare a new dog to the last one, there is no comparison. Love it and it will love you and you will be so happy you did. I know I'm over the hill in love with my Phoenix. The pain for Sarge will go on, the old saying "time heals all wounds" is bunk. Time only helps dull the pain somewhat, but another loving creature will go a lot further helping you than time alone can. Best of luck and God bless.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Shazlar said:


> We lost our beautiful boy, Charlie, on his 5th birthday November 15th due to Lymphoma. We decided to try chemotherapy but sadly he was gone in 4 weeks. We are so devastated with his loss. Thankfully we still have our 2 Golden oldies 10 and 11 1/2, who miss him so much as he played and teased them daily.
> I just cannot believe how difficult it is to find a good breeder. My 2 current pups have gran mal seizures every 3 to 6 weeks. My first one back in 2001 also had seizures.
> Can anyone recommend a great breeder…I’m afraid to say I would like a lighter colour, as I see a lot of people on here not happy when people ask about English creams!!!! I know there is no such thing! I am originally from England and a few friends over there have the light ones. I have had 5 Goldens and absolutely adore their wonderful natures. All 5 have been very calm.
> Thank you for any advise.
> View attachment 898134


Im so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels😞🙁


----------

